

Amazing NASA robot short film - alphachannel
http://vimeo.com/40524878

======
BasDirks
"I am Neil Harvey, a director and editor from Sydney, Australia. This video is
a short film I created as an anniversary present for my girlfriend a few
months ago. The film-making process involved downloading about 10 hours of
footage from the NASA archives and compiling a list of shots which resonated
with me at some level. I did this over about 2 or 3 months when I had the
spare time."

Title is incorrect. Even though NASA was helpful in providing video material,
this is a personal project.

